# Service call!



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

Received a call for "flickering porch light". I think the pictures are self explanatory. Do you think Cletus is visiting my area? I thought it was a little cold for him but take a gander at this quality craftsmanship!


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Wait, the box isnt blue. That looks like #12 instead of coax. I say, job well done! He did forget to wrap the cable with electrical tape where it enters the box.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> Wait, the box isnt blue. That looks like #12 instead of coax. I say, job well done! He did forget to wrap the cable with electrical tape where it enters the box.


Wrong. I clearly see some electrical tape. So I guess it is a compliant job...


----------



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

*And some more*

If it was not for hackers and DIY warriors we would not have anything to do between bigger jobs. This light was placed by a local "electrician" about two years ago. He apparently came back two months ago to "trouble shoot the flicker" HO says he had to re-ground the "metal parts of the switch and outlet" Ha Ha! Love this stuff! Anyway, enjoy the pics!

Mike


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

He seems like a guy I work with who uses the red handled t-strippers (that only go up to #18) to strip #10. Don't need all those pesky strands, now do we!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> Wait, the box isnt blue. That looks like #12 instead of coax. I say, job well done! He did forget to wrap the cable with electrical tape where it enters the box.


Don't worry, there's a blue box lurking nearby in that house I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> Don't worry, there's a blue box lurking nearby in that house I can almost guarantee it.


Hmm...that's odd, that hack work is contained in metal boxes.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What a hack, look at that fixture he installed. I only install LED, all my clients are okay to pay for whatever I say they need.


----------



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

jza said:


> What a hack, look at that fixture he installed. I only install LED, all my clients are okay to pay for whatever I say they need.


You should have seen the rust cake that was inside that thing! It was three years away from becoming a new element on the periodic table!


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Give it a good coat of Scotchkote, collect check, and done. :laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

mmdrevo said:


> If it was not for hackers and DIY warriors we would not have anything to do between bigger jobs. This light was placed by a local "electrician" about two years ago. He apparently came back two months ago to "trouble shoot the flicker" HO says he had to re-ground the "metal parts of the switch and outlet" Ha Ha! Love this stuff! Anyway, enjoy the pics! Mike


A decora receptacle with a toggle switch? Interesting.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Next72969 said:


> A decora receptacle with a toggle switch? Interesting.


Yeah, don't think I've ever seen one of those.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Yeah, don't think I've ever seen one of those.


I lern sumtin evryday hear.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> A decora receptacle with a toggle switch? Interesting.


Initially I assumed it was something that had been cobbled together.


----------



## mmdrevo (Nov 17, 2013)

This hack work is brought to you today courtesy of the home depot, lowes, and U. B. swindled electric. 

Next weeks episode: Dipping your bare copper wire "da middle one" in mud to help with grounding.....cause that helps the bare one be more ready if a ground happens.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

How about instead of using wire nuts, twist the bare leads together, and then cover them with a gob of "liquid electrical tape"?


----------

